# Suspected that Josh Homme was an asshole? Suspect no more! :lol:



## highlordmugfug (May 21, 2012)

Kyuss Lives Respond to Josh Homme, Scott Reeder's Lawsuit | Music News | Rolling Stone


----------



## asher (May 21, 2012)

I hate it when people whose music I really love (here, Josh) turn out to be uber assholes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 22, 2012)

I knew he was an asshole, but this takes the cake.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 22, 2012)

What a dick. Sad to see Scott getting in on this, but he may have some financial issues he may need to take care of.


----------



## elrrek (May 22, 2012)

I thought Homme had a big ego but this is ... stupid.
Scott Reeder has really surprised me though, that's a really poor move on his part.


----------



## Goro923 (May 22, 2012)

Josh and his fucking ego 

He should've just jumped in for the reunion in the first place instead of not working on new QOTSA.


----------



## Fiction (May 22, 2012)

Everyone knows Josh is an asshole


----------



## piggins411 (May 22, 2012)

I'm not sure that it can be considered a Kyuss reunion anymore if only two of the original members are there


----------



## elrrek (May 23, 2012)

It's not a Kyuss reunion though and it was never sold as a Kyuss reunion. You can be pedantic about "implications" if you like but what's the point? John Garcia went out as "John Garcia plays Kyuss" and during that tour Brant Bjork and Oliveri joined him onstage on different occasions the idea of "Kyuss Lives" was initiated. Right from the start "Kyuss Lives" were totally up front about it not being a Kyuss reunion because Josh Homme was not playing with them.

I saw Kyuss on the European tour promoting "...Sky Valley". I saw "John Garcia plays Kyuss" at the Hellfest in France with Bjork and Oliveri joining him on stage for various songs. I saw the "Kyuss Lives" show when it came though my home town and both of those later shows clearly demonstrated that while Josh Homme was certainly a big part of Kyuss, Garcia's voice was equally as important in defining the band. I've seen John Garcia playing with Hermano and during that set the threw out "Greenmachine" and "Thumb" and they were amazing *because* it was Garcia singing. When QOTSA played Kyuss tunes it was no where near as good - imho.

For Josh Homme and Scott Redder to be getting uppity about this now just smacks of ego, jealousy and greed.


----------



## Rational Gaze (May 23, 2012)

Homme has always been a cunt. This doesn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## elrrek (May 23, 2012)

I actually thought Homme was an alright guy, he seemed to be cool during Kyuss, QOTSA started off well and he took a very bold decision throwing Oliveri out of QOTSA (and if the stories are true then Oliveri deserved it). After Oliveri was ejected though Homme definitely seems to have gone into some kind of transition, his ego has grown and QOTSA have become more and more uninteresting. Sad news.


----------



## petereanima (May 23, 2012)

After seeing Kyuss Lives! live, my first thought was "Josh Who?".


----------



## ilyti (May 23, 2012)

That article was rather long and confusing.. maybe because the whole issue is convoluted and makes no sense anyway. What I got from it is this: Josh Homme is suing former members of Kyuss for playing Kyuss songs in a band with a different name. At first he was OK with it, and now he's not. Douche.


----------



## tuneinrecords (May 24, 2012)

It's a messy situation no matter how you look at it. Who knows what these guys have between them. I can't blame Homme for wanting to protect his songs from his Kyuss days. He always struck me as the main organizer of ideas and songs, main brain of it all for some reason in Kyuss. I'm sure Oliveri was just as influential with his playing, even in QOTSA. I always dug Oliveri's playing as well and have the first Mondo Generator album which I like a lot. I feel bad for the guy, but he was kicked out of QOTSA for specific reasons and those reasons have gotten him into a deep pile of shit. Josh Homme had to do what he had to do in kicking Oliveri out. The company you keep is just as much a part of you and that includes your reputation - and especially if you're disgusted with what your band mate is doing then by all means kick him out. It sucks because they were awesome together. I also understand why people go solo though too.


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 24, 2012)

The whole situation is just...


----------



## Blake1970 (May 24, 2012)

Yup this sucks. I guess the current shitty economic climate we are in does not help matters much either.


----------



## Nonservium (May 24, 2012)

I had never heard anything about Josh other than he was a dick. I'm not really shocked by this.


----------



## tuneinrecords (May 25, 2012)

I can't seem to find any updated information regarding Oliveri's legal troubles. I'm pretty sure his court date has come and gone and that he pleaded not guilty but I can't find anything else. Anyone have any info?


----------



## Hollowway (May 25, 2012)

Wow, those responses from Bjork were excellent! I didn't know he was such a logical and intelligent person. I hope he wins this suit, because it really sounds like he is the artist here, and Homme is the businessman.


----------

